
Ask HN: What organization to support to prevent climate apocalypse? - cryptos
What organization should best be supported to prevent the climate apocalypse? What organization has the best chance to actually change things to the better?
======
bristleworm
What kind of support do you mean? Financial? Or more along the lines of
joining and contributing to some project?

~~~
cryptos
I mean primarily financial support, but I don't want to exclude a more direct
contribution in the question. However in my concrete case it would be easier
to donate than to engage directly.

------
zoobab
Any organization that has a plan to replace our current 'democratic' systems.

